# brown discharge since bfp after mc



## rkb15

Hi, everyone

I miscarried in January (I was about 5 weeks along) and after 8 weeks, I still hadn't gotten my period. My doctor put me on Provera, and I had an induced period and conceived in late March. I got my bfp on April 9 and I am now 5w5d. My husband and I are very excited, and I am trying to think positively, but I have had spotting/brown discharge since the day I got my bfp. I'm worried this is a sign that something is wrong. It's been 2.5 weeks now that I've had spotting. I've done tons of googling (although I know that can be bad) and it seems that it CAN be normal, but I'm not sure. 

I went in for an emergency scan a few days ago, and they saw a sac but nothing else. However, they did say that at 5 weeks, this is not abnormal. I'm going in for another scan next week. I'm TERRIFIED. It is so hard to think that everything is "fine" after suffering a loss. 

Any tips? Advice? I'm scared out of my mind. One part of me wants to celebrate and think that we will have a little one in December; the other part of me doesn't want to get too excited.


----------



## beautifuloaks

I totally understand how you fee, I am almost 10 weeks pregnant and I have had brown spotting off and on for two weeks and I've been reassured that it is totally normal as long as, there is no bleeding or cramping then I'm sure everything is fine and a fetal pole at 5 weeks is totaally normal.

I understand your nerves though, I have my first scan on Wednesday and after my previous loss, I am terrified. I've just been trying to stay as distracted as possible. Looking forward to the smallest things. Like I was super excited for Thursday morning, because the next day was Friday. Just making huge milestones out of seemingly unimportant things.

I make a huge deal out of coming home, throwing myself into my husbands arms, just making my home coming a huge deal I take everything a few hours at a time.

I keep myself very busy also on planning how I am going to tell our families in a fun way.

My dads birthday is in 2 weeks so I think I will tell him then, and I'm thinking about sending my grandparents a letter, congradulating them on their first great grandchild, and I'm trying to figure out a fun way to tell my in laws....not too sure on that one but they were the most excited last time so I want to do something really fun, or my mom, I own several parrots and its egg laying season so I am thinking about doing something with that, seeing how my egg is fertile and growing. Idk. Its fun to plan.


----------



## Jut3k

Hi Ladies,
I can't believe how similar our situations are I am approximately 5 weeks pregnant (positive tests) with my 2nd child and last week have been to the OB 3x!! Each gave me u/s and found nothing but a sac they said this is much too early. I was spotting brown for 6 days then it stopped. 3 days later I sneezed pretty hard and the brown spotting came back ever since. It has been 7 days and it doesn't look like it is stopping.
It is not heavy at all, i am feeling fine, no cramps, no nausea, just sore boobs and thick feeling on lower tummy but no pain. I checked this morning with hpt, i'm still positive.

None of the doctors knew what is going on and all of them just told me I should keep on taking the vitamins they gave and wait another week. The wait is really killing me... I was wondering, how is everyone doing now? Is everything okay? Does any one discovered the cause of the constant long period brown spotting?


----------



## rkb15

jut3k,

I'm still spotting and have been for a little over 3 weeks now (probably about 3 weeks and 2 days.) Mine has been brown (never red) and has been every day, though some days it's heavier than others. I go in on Wednesday for another ultrasound, and I think I'll be 6 weeks 5 days then.


----------



## Jut3k

Hi ladies, how are you all? My appointment is on monday, i'm really terrified because of this mysterious painless spotting! I wish it would just stop!! :( 
Please let me know if you have some updates to share, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## laur3110

Hi Girls!!

Had my BFP on 19th April (day my 1st baby was due). After miscarrying in October i'm petrified at every twinge i get. On Wednesday morning, i had some brown discharge so the doctor is sending me for an early scan on Tuesday in which i'll be 7 weeks. I've had some cramping but nothing bad, just more like aching. All my pregnancy symptoms such as heartburn, boobs killing me, nausea are all still here!! :) Hoping they will see something Wednesday!! I'm so nervous and can't relax! Because i'm a nurse and my job is quite intense, i've had to take the week off so i'm trying to keep myself busy. Has anyone from earlier posts had their scans at 6/7 weeks? Did they see much?

Thanks!! Good Luck!!

xx


----------



## rkb15

Jut3k said:


> Hi ladies, how are you all? My appointment is on monday, i'm really terrified because of this mysterious painless spotting! I wish it would just stop!! :(
> Please let me know if you have some updates to share, I'd really appreciate it.

I had my appointment last Wednesday. They measured me at 6 weeks 2 days (about a week off of my LMP, but I'm not too worried since I think I ovulated a little late.) I was able to see heartbeat at 118, and my doctor said everything looked good so far. I am going back in 2 weeks though, and she said that if I'm still spotting then, she'll be worried...so I'm not sure if that's reassuring or not. Right now my due date is Christmas Eve!


----------



## Jut3k

rkb15 said:


> Jut3k said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, how are you all? My appointment is on monday, i'm really terrified because of this mysterious painless spotting! I wish it would just stop!! :(
> Please let me know if you have some updates to share, I'd really appreciate it.
> 
> I had my appointment last Wednesday. They measured me at 6 weeks 2 days (about a week off of my LMP, but I'm not too worried since I think I ovulated a little late.) I was able to see heartbeat at 118, and my doctor said everything looked good so far. I am going back in 2 weeks though, and she said that if I'm still spotting then, she'll be worried...so I'm not sure if that's reassuring or not. Right now my due date is Christmas Eve!Click to expand...

That's good rkb15, our situation is very similar... I don't know what to expect tomorrow, since we didn't see anything yet in my last scan. :wacko:


----------



## laur3110

rkb15 said:


> Jut3k said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, how are you all? My appointment is on monday, i'm really terrified because of this mysterious painless spotting! I wish it would just stop!! :(
> Please let me know if you have some updates to share, I'd really appreciate it.
> 
> I had my appointment last Wednesday. They measured me at 6 weeks 2 days (about a week off of my LMP, but I'm not too worried since I think I ovulated a little late.) I was able to see heartbeat at 118, and my doctor said everything looked good so far. I am going back in 2 weeks though, and she said that if I'm still spotting then, she'll be worried...so I'm not sure if that's reassuring or not. Right now my due date is Christmas Eve!Click to expand...

That's great Hun! If u ovulated late it's probably excess blood from implantation. Got mine Tuesday! Praying for a heartbeat!!! Xx


----------



## laur3110

Had scan today and saw a little heartbeat!! So exciting!! :) xx


----------

